# Guru Nanak Dev (10 Jots) Was Nirankar Himself In Sargun (Human Form)



## Neutral Singh (Feb 18, 2005)

I would like to hear the views of sangat on the following post made by my friend in another forum. 






Thanks



> Guru Nanak Dev (10 jots) was Nirankar himself in Sargun(Human form) saroop wrote gurbani which is divine revelation -
> 
> Vaho Vaho Bani Nirankar hai ||
> 
> ...


----------



## drkhalsa (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Khalsa ji

This above classification  may b eright or wrong or what ever but personally such classification irritate me lot as they do not serve any purpose for me 
Any way I would like to hear comments of other people about this 

This system of classification is itself nonesense and we keep on doing it even for god himself 
anyway 
AKAL Purakh only nows the best of it


----------



## TeraRoop11 (Feb 18, 2005)

Guru Fateh all...............
Yeah I agree with drkhalsa Ji..............I mean, this classification/categorization may be right or wrong, only God knows, but does it really matter? God is One............Guru and and God are one..............All 10 Gurus are one jot..............SGGS Ji is last roop of this jot..............that's all you need to know, in my opinion..................


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 18, 2005)

> It's like this- God wanted to see his face in the mirror.


God does NOT have ego/vanity.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 19, 2005)

Another point that was raised for which i would like to have some references in history books... somebody said...



> Additionally, a fair amount of academic scholarship in Sikh studies suggests that Mool Mantar was an adaptation of Kabir's work. When I get some free time, I will post the references.


----------



## BabbarSher (Feb 19, 2005)

Lets try and analyse the post section wise. 

Reference to the Guru's is made in Guru Granth Sahib, which may lead a lot to  the conclusions that our friend below has given. However Guru Granth Sahib clearly says that God is Ajooni, and he does not come into this world from the womb. 

However the Guru's were so intune with the Hukam and God, that there was no difference in both of them. The river just merged into the sea. They polished themselves so much that they had all the qualities of God. 


""Guru Nanak Dev Ji as Guru Avtar arrival was predicted in hindu vedas and rishi balmik texts""

 Vedas, Smritis etc. have been rejected by the Gurus themselves. Perhaps the author is unware of this. It is a wonder then that they perdicted that there would be Guru Nank, but failed to perdict that he would reject the teachings of the Vedas. 

I hope that the readers are able to see through this ....concept, which seems to have been the brainchild of some people pertaining to a ceratin philosophy. 

Guru Nanak's supposed prediction s being used by these gentlemen to cerify their own philosophy and teachings of the vedas. 

Avtarvad has been totally rejected by the Gurus, so I fail to see, how Gurus could themselves be classified as Avataars. 

The stories about Padam mark are totally invalidated. It is another story concoted by 'Babas'

Akal Sahai


----------



## BabbarSher (Feb 19, 2005)

>>>>Additionally, a fair amount of academic scholarship in Sikh studies suggests that Mool Mantar was an adaptation of Kabir's work. When I get some free time, I will post the references<<<< 


The esteemed author should either make the complete post with reference when he has some 'free time', or he should desist from making such remarks and claims. Let him come out with references and then we can start a discussion. 

 

Akal Sahai


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 19, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki Fateh.

Well said Babar Sher Jio.  Gurmatt has no place for such classifications....this is merely Churning WATER.

Gurbani urges us to use our time to CHURN...the NAAM...that is the only useful activity.

All these "talk" of Avtaars etc is used and actively propogated by the Sant/Babay Group....just like the Mafia always promote a "Godfather" ( and by..mutual accpetance therefore it logically follows that there have to be smaller 'godfathers'...thse sant/baaby are always in the business of promoting HUMAN DEH...as Guru, Sant, Sadhu, Satguru, Teacher, etc etc...so that THEIR OWN SELF then has a chance of being "worshipped"..and gain status.
IF they just PROMOTE the SOLE SHABAD GURU and WAHEGURU....then there is NO way their "own human body" will be wroshipped/fed/clothed.gvien Mercedes Benzes...etc by the "devotees"...no chance for big deras, woemn sewaks waiting hand and foot on these holies...

The Chakarvie Theory most aptly explains this. At first the BRAHMIN was just "content" to Promote the STONE IDOL ( which was solely in HIS COMMAND and CARE) as one that Needs to be FED, Clothed etc witht eh BEST Foods/Clothes/Money...and so the Devotees began to chhrra the BEST FOODS, CLOTHES, etc for the IDOLS..which by PROXY the Brahmin caretaker appropriated for himself... Cow Daan, Milk Daan, Barfi Daan...made the Brahmin Fat and Prosperous...at every "ceremony" the All Impoertant Brahmin Prohit was made absolutley NECESSARY...NO "MUKTEE" without the Brahmin..

Then as the Years went by and the Brahmin had taken ROOTS so deep no one would Object....he began very cleverly to COvert the Beautiful Girls and wives of others....SO the Stone IDOLS began to "need" Dev Dassis...darshabn Dassis, Kanya Daan became very IMPORTANT....when the Brahmin wanted someones LAND..BHOOMI DAAN arrived, when He wanted the KING's KINGDOM..RAAJ DAAN came into Vogue...  Are you aware that at a certian big Mandir in Nort India there is a HUGE WELL with a HUGE SAW...the Crafty Brahmin had Promoted the view that any KING/RICH MAN etc whgo wanted SALVATION should  DAAN away everything he owned to the BRAHMINS..and get his HEAD CUT OFF by the Huge saw.....and the body was dumped intot he Well of SALVATION... Needless to say NOT a Single Brahmin ever Sought such "Salvation"...this RAASTAA was ONLY for the Rich and Famous...

IF you look throught eh Origins of MOST SANT/BABA you will find that he comes from a background that has no way of getting a wife and has no land etc..IN PUNJAB only a son of  a farmer that has land gets married...so off these go to some dera to look for a sant baba and learn the ropes.... abit of Kachii dhaarna two liners like "uchha dar babah nanak daa...ucha dar babaeh naank daa..boloh sangato..., a bit of Tall tale magic stories going under the name of "history"...and they are set for life .  These SANT/BABAY are the MODERN BRAHMINS of old disguised in Sikhi Form.

Gurbani says Rottian karen pooreh taal....That about SUMS up these Jyots stuff. These modern brahmins in sikh disguise are just drumming up support..so that their own HUMAN BODIES can taste the "forbidden fruits"..

Our One and Only GURU is SHABAD GURU JYOT direct from WAHEGURU/SACH KHAAND...Guru nanak ji brought it for us..Guru Gobind Singh ji confirmed it. Waheguru Jyot is spread through out the Universe. Shabad GURU surat Dhun Chela said GURU NANAK. Period.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Arvind (Feb 19, 2005)

Gyani ji,
What about the mool mantra? 
Regards.


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 23, 2007)

I wonder if all the people who have been taught the theory of 'Shabad Guru' ever read the Gurbani in the context in which it was originally written?

Can these people explain to me who the Sikhs, of ALL the Gurus before, and during Guru Gobind Singhji's time believed to be their Guru?

To narrow this discussion down let's focus on Guru Arjun Devji. Who was 'Guru' during His time on Earth. Was it Guru Arjun Devji, or was it the 'eternal Shabad Guru'? If only the Shabad is/was Guru, then what status did (Guru) Arjun Devji hold? Was even He, only a Baba? When He sang praises of His Guru I do believe He was praising Guru Ramdassji, or can someone show me a Shabad from Aadh Guru Granth Sahib that Guru Arjun Devji wrote, praising _His _'Shabad Guru'.
I have always been taught that a True Guru is a teacher who, being at one with the Cosmic Energy that is Akaal, then shares that Energy with His Sikhs. Hence why Guru Nanak Devji ends the Mool Manthr with the words: *Gur Parsad.* To do that the entity that is Guru must be proactive. All of our True Gurus were proactive. A Guru is one who walks amongst mankind to deliver His message through the power of His 'Sabad'. ie. _spoken_ Word. Hence the term within Gurbani: *GUR KA SABAD*. Here we have two entities: The GURU and His SABAD. When He speaks, His Words have the power to change peoples' Karam. When Guru Nanak Devji spoke, great demon-like tyrants became His servants. 

GurSabad cannot exist without the Guru. For the Guru Granth Sahib to come into existance Human Gurus had to be around. They were there before Guru Nanak Devji. Kabirji's Guru was Ramanandji. Or was He just a 'Baba' as well?

Dhana Jat's Guru was the Brahmin who threw Him a stone to worship, from whence Dhana had Darshan of God.

Modern day understanding of the word 'Guru' has taken on a very different hue to the one originally used within the Aadh Guru Granth and Dasam Guru Granth Sahibs.

If people want to believe in just 'Shabad' as Guru, then they have a right to do so. But they should desist from trying to distort the Gurbani to further their belief and vilify others who seek salvation in their own way.

Every person has his/her own faith in something or someone. Who knows how far down the road to spiritual enlightenment each person is. 

In the old days people on the road to spirituality sought out Sadhs and Sants to serve. Only by seeking enlightened Souls and coming into their congregation can we start to learn. This is what Gurbani written down in the Aadh and Dasam Guru Granth Sahibs teaches us. To distort this teaching to mean anything else is a sin.

Begging Forgiveness

Sat-Sri- Akaal


----------



## simpy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*




*Guru is who takes one from darkness into light. In Spiritual sense it can be presented this way- Guru gives the disciples the key to the tenth gate/ Guru guides the disciples to the path of Sehaj Awastha/ Guru gives instructions to the disciples how they can put their mind into a state on non-duality/……*

*And this happens only by following truthfully and faithfully what Guru teaches us, the disciples. Does not matter what kind of a Body Guru is in- Body made of five elements or a Body made of paper- We have Guru Ji’s teachings written in Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. So What???*
*One cannot limit a Guru into a form, because A TRUE GURU is LIMITLESS. AND BANI IS SHABAD GURU. *

*Our Guru Sahibaan has done this parupkaar on us so that we do not have to search for a True Guru out of thousands(most of them FAKE BABAS)-LIKE IT HAPPENED WHEN IT WAS TIME TO DISCOVER the Ninth Master- DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU TEGH BAHADUR JI PAATSHAH.*
*How many out there have the caliber of Respected Makhan Shah Lubana Ji to discover a true Guru.*


*Guru Sahib Da Hukam Hai- Guru Di Agyaa Da Paalan Karna-And WE Sikhs Are Doing That, respectfully with unshakable faith.*


*gwivAw suixAw iqn kw hir Qwie pwvY ijn siqgur kI AwigAw siq siq kir mwnI ]*

*bwxI gurU gurU hY bwxI ivic bwxI AMimRqu swry ]*
*guru bwxI khY syvku jnu mwnY prqiK gurU insqwry ]*

*So Guru Sahib has given us assurance of all the kind- we do believe every word our Guru Ji has blessed us with.*

*guru myrY sMig sdw hY nwly ]*
*ismir ismir iqsu sdw sm@wly ]*

*AND NOW me neech MAKE A VERY HUMBLE REQUEST TO MY SIKH BROTHERS ANS SISTERS WHO ARE THE MEMBERS OR VISITORS ON THIS FORUM- PLEASE LEARN GURMUKHI, TEACH YOUR KIDS, FRIENDS AND FAMILY AS WELL-SO THAT THEY CAN READ DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI THEMSELVES AND LEARN TO LIVE A GOOD WAY OF LIFE-IT IS OK TO RECOGNIZE ENGLISH AS IT IS THE LANGUAGE SPOKEN ALLOVER THE WORLD, WE NEED TO KNOW THIS FLUENTLY AS WELL, BUT GURMUKHI IS MORE IMPORTANT AS GURU DA BACHAN IS WRITTEN IN THIS- OUR DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU SAHIBAAN MADE SO MANY SACRIFICES TO GIVE US THIS TREASURE-PLEASE RESPECT THEIR SACRIFICE. *



*forgive me please*


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 23, 2007)

Forgive me Surinder Kaurji, but if, according to you, Guru is the Shabad, how do you consolidate the phrase that occurs time and time again in Aadh Guru Granth Sahib:

*GUR KA SABAD? *

You are merging Guru into Shabad. However in ALL of the Shabads written in the both Guru Granth Sahibs the Guru and His Shabad exist as seperate entities.


----------



## simpy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*Respected Veer Sikh Naam Dhari Ji,*
*endless thanks to you*

*we respect our religion as well as others. and it does not qualify others to disrespect our faith.*

*a humble request has been made to you by drkhajsa ji in another thread "if you feel like enlightening others with your way of spirtuality we can start one exclusive thread to disscuss", please follow it.*


*forgive me please*






*forgive me please*


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 23, 2007)

Then why use the term 'fake Babas'?

Begging forgiveness.


----------



## simpy (Mar 23, 2007)

Sikh Namdhari said:


> Then why use the term 'fake Babas'?
> 
> Begging forgiveness.


*Respected Sikh Naam Dhari Ji,*

*endless thanks to you.*

*you said so much against the Sikh Faith, and i did not say any thing about your Guru, had i said anything against yours?*

*you misinterpreted Gurbani which is a priceless gem to us, and now you are shamelessly accusing me for no reason. Please i am asking for forgiveness even for not disrespecting your faith.*


*my words were-Our Guru Sahibaan has done this parupkaar on us so that we do not have to search for a True Guru out of thousands(most of them FAKE BABAS)-LIKE IT HAPPENED WHEN IT WAS TIME TO DISCOVER the Ninth Master- DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU TEGH BAHADUR JI PAATSHAH.*


*and what is wrong in it, Fake is a fake. i am not saying your Guru is fake, am i????*

*and nobody in their right mind support fake babas.*



*forgive me please.*


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 24, 2007)

Dear Sister Surinder Kaurji

I do beg forgiveness from you for having hurt your sentiments. It was not my intention to hurt anyones feelings. 

However, I do resent the fact that you view my faith and yours as different. I am not attacking Sikhi. I believe Guru Nanak Devji to be Sargun form of God. We are all children of that same Guru. 

I do not feel that I am misinterpreting Gurbani, _because I have no wisdom to interpret it._ I am merely repeating to you how Satguruji explains Gurbani to us. My intention was not to attack your faith, merely to contribute to what I personally feel is a very important subject in Sikhism.

How we perceive our Satguru(s) is essential to our understanding of their message. But if, however, you are offended by my comments and consider them to be non-Sikh I shall refrain from discussing with you. 

Again I apologise for having offended you, I did misunderstand your comments.


----------



## simpy (Mar 24, 2007)

Sikh Namdhari said:


> Dear Sister Surinder Kaurji
> 
> I do beg forgiveness from you for having hurt your sentiments. It was not my intention to hurt anyones feelings.
> 
> ...


 

*Respected Sikh Naamdhari Ji,*

*endless thanks to you for being with us.*


*you are the one who is offended. You disrespected Sikh Faith in plain and clear words...*



			
				Sikh Naamdhari said:
			
		

> I wonder if all the people who have been taught the theory of 'Shabad Guru' ever read the Gurbani in the context in which it was originally written?
> 
> Can these people explain to me who the Sikhs, of ALL the Gurus before, and during Guru Gobind Singhji's time believed to be their Guru?
> 
> ...


 


			
				Sikh Naamdhari said:
			
		

> Forgive me Surinder Kaurji, but if, according to you, Guru is the Shabad, how do you consolidate the phrase that occurs time and time again in Aadh Guru Granth Sahib:
> 
> *GUR KA SABAD? *
> 
> You are merging Guru into Shabad. However in ALL of the Shabads written in the both Guru Granth Sahibs the Guru and His Shabad exist as seperate entities.


 
*then you disrespected Sikh Faith once again under the thread-'Was Guru Nanak God' and clearly misinterpreted Gurbani-*


			
				Sikh Naamdhari said:
			
		

> With all due respect, you are merely repeating the words I hear all the time from champions of the Shabad Guru fraternity. I have quoted a Shabad from the Gurbani, which this school of thought merely ignores, just as you have. Of course a physical body cannot enter into the mind. But it takes a PERSON to be enlightened, who then enlightens others. *Soul *or *Jyot* are one and the same. *It exists only in God's creatures.* Gurbani tells us if we desire to meet with our Lord, then we need to take the guidance of one whose Soul is attached to the Lord as One. How to distinguish such a Mahapursh is also described in the Gurbani.
> 
> If we just read Gurbani and try to decipher it with our own 'Budh' we run the risk of imposing 'Manmath' in our understanding. 'Gurmath' is not that which is taught by institutions. It is 'math' which is taught by a Human whose Soul has merged with the Akaal and in whose Shabad there is the power to take us to salvation.
> 
> ...


 

*i agree to disagree, that is why i have not disrespected you or your faith even once. And i will never do so, as i do not need to. I live with contentment and let others live as well.*

*I AM ONLY DEFENDING MY FAITH. IT IS MY DUTY. YOU HAVE AN OBJECTION ON THAT TOO, YOUR PROBLEM, SIR/MADAM.*


*once again endless thanks to you for being with us.*


*And a humble request once again is made with folded hands-Please do not disrespect Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and please do not misinterpret Gurbani.*



*forgive me please*


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all!

NAnak Ji called Him insect (keeray), fish (meen), rain bird (chAtrik), slave (daas) of Hari, false (jhoothay) in eyes of all, not good (na ham changay), swan (hans), offender (apraaDhee),  foolish (ham moorakh), stone (pAthar), idiot (mugaDh), without virtue (nirgunee), without honor (nimAnaa), iron (loh), child (bArak), sleeping (ham sotay), beggar (bhikhAree), illitrate (parhai nahee ham), dust (Dhoor), mean (neech), meek (deen), utensil of flesh (mAsai kay bhANday), sinner (pApee), dog (dog) and many more.

May I ask if some have found God in all these while realizing NAnak God?


Balbir Singh


----------



## simpy (Mar 24, 2007)

Balbir Singh said:


> Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
> Dear all!
> 
> NAnak Ji called Him insect (keeray), fish (meen), rain bird (chAtrik), slave (daas) of Hari, false (jhoothay) in eyes of all, not good (na ham changay), swan (hans), offender (apraaDhee), foolish (ham moorakh), stone (pAthar), idiot (mugaDh), without virtue (nirgunee), without honor (nimAnaa), iron (loh), child (bArak), sleeping (ham sotay), beggar (bhikhAree), illitrate (parhai nahee ham), dust (Dhoor), mean (neech), meek (deen), utensil of flesh (mAsai kay bhANday), sinner (pApee), dog (dog) and many more.
> ...


 
*Very Respected Balbir Singh Ji,*


*endless thanks to you for being with us*

*God is All and All is God.*

*Jo Kichch Deesay Tera Roop.*

*You yourself is no dofferent, i see God, Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Naanak Dev Sache Paatshah, Waheguru, Dhan Dhan Guru Granth Sahib (whatever you want to name it) even in your words and through your words. *

*eh viss sansaar tum dekhde eh har ka roop hai har roop nadri ayeeaa.*

*eh Maya hai Pram Pita Parmeshwar di.*

*Guru/God teaches us all the time through it. *


*endless thanks to you again and again, sir.*




*forgive me(sagal ki reinaka) please*


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 24, 2007)

Respected Sister Surinder Kaurji,

Why are you so angry? Your insistance that I am 'disrespecting' Sikhi is basless. I only asked you questions regarding the meaning of the words used within the Gurbani and our different interpretations of them. How is that disrespect? You, on the one hand keep saying (quite loudly, I might add) that you are not disrespecting my faith and in the same breath you accuse me of '*disrespecting the Aadh Guru Granth Sahib'.  That dear Sister, is an attack on my faith.*

*It is precisely against this accusation that I am reluctantly on these forums again.* There is so much propoganda on the internet and the media against Namdhari Sikhs that is breeding hatred amongst the young generation. We are experiencing physical attacks on our Sangat at our Dharamsalas and even in the streets.

Whithin the general body of Sikhs there is this false notion that because Namdhari Sikhs do not believe the Holy Aadh Guru Granth Sahib to be 'living' we disrespect it. 

The Holy Gurbani, be it that of our Aadh Gurus or that of Dasam Pithaji is our lifeblood. We are nothing without the Holy Granth Sahibs. So *PLEASE*calm down. I am NOT your enemy. I am not misquoting Gurbani, I am only looking at it from a perspective different to yours. That does not mean I desrespect Gurbani, nor does it mean I disrespect your good self.
Like you, I too am content in what I believe. However, your angry outbursts even after I have apologised to you suggest in inner resentment. Please calm down and rise above the anger.

Sat-Sri-Akaal.


----------



## simpy (Mar 24, 2007)

Sikh Namdhari said:


> Respected Sister Surinder Kaurji,
> 
> Why are you so angry? Your insistance that I am 'disrespecting' Sikhi is basless. I only asked you questions regarding the meaning of the words used within the Gurbani and our different interpretations of them. How is that disrespect? You, on the one hand keep saying (quite loudly, I might add) that you are not disrespecting my faith and in the same breath you accuse me of '*disrespecting the Aadh Guru Granth Sahib'. That dear Sister, is an attack on my faith.*
> 
> ...


 

*Respected Sikh Naamdhari Ji,*

*endless thanks to you again and again for being with us.*

*NO DISRESPCTFUL WORDS ARE SPOKEN AGAINST YOUR FAITH, SIR.*

*PLEASE CALM DOWN.*

*i must say again, i humbly apologize to you for not disrespecting your Guru and your faith. *
*from your repeated baseless accusitions it seems like this is what you are looking for and that is not going to happen.*



*forgive me please*


----------



## SSMDCX (Mar 25, 2007)

Ik Oankaar Sat Naam Satgur Parsaad
Dhan Dhan Paar Braham Parmesar
Dhan Dhan Gur-guru-satgur-gurbani-sat Sangat- Sat Naam
Guru Pyare Jee

Dhan Dhan Guru Nanak Patshah Ji Was A Puran Braham Gyani A Puran Sant Satguru - He Was A Living God On Earth. The Mahima Of A Puran Braham Gyani Has Been Very Kindly Been Presented In Sukhmani Bani By Dhan Dhan Satgur Patshah Ji Pancham Patshah Ji

Braham Gyani Mukt Jugat Jee Kaa Data Braham Gyani Puran Purakh Vidhataa
Braham Gyani Ko Khojey Maheysur Nanak Braham Gyani Aap Parmeysur

If You Take Out The Mahima Of A Sant, A Satgur, A Braham Gyani From Gurbani Then What Else Will Remain In Gurbani - Gurbani Is All About How To Become A Puran Braham Gyani, How To Become A Puran Sant, How To Become A Satgur - So Satgur Jis Ridhey Har Naao. Gurbani Is The Mahima Of Akal Purakh, Mahima Of A Puran Braham Gyani, A Puran Sant Satgur, A Bhagat, A Jan, A Gur Sukh, A Gurmukh, Gurbani Is The Mahima Of Naam - And Naam Will Make You A Satgur, Naam Will Make You A Puran Sant, A Puran Braham Gyani, A Puran Khalsa - And Puran Sant Is The Naam Ka Dataa, Puran Braham Gyani Is Naam Ka Data, A Puran Khalsa Is Naam Ka Dataa - Khalsa Mero Satgur Pura.

Those Who Don't Understand This Are Living In Illusion And Dubidha - Doing Gurbani And Becoming Gurbani Is The Key To Success, Winning Over Maya Is The Key To Success - Getting Trapped In Maya Is Not The Key To Success - Aur Updesey Aap Naa Karey Avat Javat Janmey Marey.

Dassan Dass


----------



## simpy (Mar 25, 2007)

*Sach akhyaa hai sir/madam*

*Bani Nirankaar Hai..*

*and we cannot disect it for any reason, WE ARE NOT CAPABLE OF IT-AND EVEN THINKING OF PERFORMING SUCH AN ACT IS SHOWING DISRESPECT TOWARDS DHAN DHAN GURU SAHIBAAN JEE.*
*why shaould we????*

* Sari di Sari Bani sanu sahi jeevan jeena sikhandi hai...*
*Bani kahe Sevak jan Maaney.....*

*WE ARE SUPPOSED TO LIVE ALL THE TRUTH GURU SAHIBAAN HAS PRESCRIBED-WE CANNOT TAKE ANY THING OUT-NOT EVEN A SINGLE WORD.*




*forgive me please*


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 26, 2007)

Bhen Surinder Kaurji

The Line from Gurbani is NOT '_Bani_ Kahe Sevak jan Maaney...'
It's:
*Gur *Bani Kehei, Sevak Jan Maanei, *Partakh Guru* Nistarei..' 

Guru speaks Bani, Servant people obey as the present Guru clarifies it's meaning.....


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 26, 2007)

We cannot take anything out-not even a single word. Please heed your own advice.


----------



## simpy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Ji Bilkul Sahi Akhyaa Hai, Sir/Madam.*

*And present Guru for Sikhs is-*

*"DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI"*

*"THE LIVING JOTE"*
*"SHABAD GURU"*

*har valaye haazar naazar,ang sang, sadaa partakh, sadaa salaamat, sadaa sahaaee, aap nirankaar ...........*



*GURU MERE SANG SADAA HAI NAALEY*

*forgive me please*


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 26, 2007)

Now, can we be friends?


----------



## simpy (Mar 26, 2007)

Sikh Namdhari said:


> Now, can we be friends?


 
*You were, are and always be my friend. You stand by me, you ignore me or you contradict me -NOTHING MATTERS sir/madam.*
*when were we enemies???? this is the way you are looking at others, not me neech. i am sagal ki reinka.*

*It is respected yourself who were jumping up and down over the authenticity of Sikh Faith. This is the illussion you are living in sir/madam, who is my enemy and who is not. for me ALL IS GOD and YOU ARE NO DIFFERENT. *


*Avil Alh nUru aupwieAw kudriq ky sB bMdy ]*
*eyk nUr qy sBu jgu aupijAw kaun Bly ko mMdy ]1]*
*logw Brim n BUlhu BweI ]*
*Kwilku Klk Klk mih Kwilku pUir rihE sRb TWeI ]1] rhwau ]*
*mwtI eyk Anyk BWiq kir swjI swjnhwrY ]*
*nw kCu poc mwtI ky BWfy nw kCu poc kuMBwrY ]2]*
*sB mih scw eyko soeI iqs kw kIAw sBu kCu hoeI ]*
*hukmu pCwnY su eyko jwnY bMdw khIAY soeI ]3]*
*Alhu AlKu n jweI liKAw guir guVu dInw mITw ]*
*kih kbIr myrI sMkw nwsI srb inrMjnu fITw ]4]*


*All is GOD and GOD is ALL*



*forgive me please*


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 26, 2007)

My dear Sister

I think there has been some sort of misunderstanding. 
Why is it that when I express my understanding of Gurbani I am accused of misquoting and disrespecting, not only Sikhi, but the Gurbani itself, but when you express your understanding it is correct?

I promise you I have never considered you not worthy of respect, and I would give my life before I disrespect the Bani of my Gurus.

My presence on these forums is not to insult, but to make people like yourselves understand that Namdhari Sikhs' belief not is an attack on Sikhi.  If only you would allow Namdhari Silkhs to present to you how we came about and what made you and us different then I am sure you wouldn't see the likes of me as a threat.

How can I disrespect Gurbani when my whole life I have been in love with it. My mother, who passed away when I was 13, used to ask me to sing Shabads to visiting relatives before she offered them any refreshments! I was 6 years old then.
She died whilst my father was doing Path from Aadh Sri Guru Granth Sahibji. 
For you to tell me that I disrespect Gurbani is to slap my face. You could tell me I don't respect my parents and that would be less of an insult.

Please sister, I beg you to get rid of such thoughts; for your imploring that you have no enmity towards me makes for empty words in the face of such accusations.

As I have said before, I am here because people with thoughts such as yours, but with less self control are now attacking members of the Namdhari Sangat, not only in Gurdhwaras in England, but also on the streets. Their rhetoric is an exact copy of yours: that they are 'defending' Sikhi!

Our children, women and youth are being beaten, insulted and abused. Our Guru is abused and threats are being levelled towards Him. It is only by His Command that we are not retaliating. We are taught not to attack anyone, least of all our fellow Gurubhais and Bhens. We will refrain from escalating this violence. So I have turned to the net to see if there are any people of wisdom left within the Sikh community. 

Is there anybody out here who understands what I am talking about? Or are all of you so brainwashed by this anti-Namdhari, anti-Hindu rhetoric that you are prepared to stand by whilst fascism takes over this jewel of Guru Nanak Devji?

Under the Holy umbrella of the Aadh Sri Guru Granth Sahib you are subtly being taught to hate, you are being taught that anyone who doesn't believe the Holy Granth to be 'alive and living' is insulting the Gurujis' Granth Sahib. 

Is it as black and white as that?

Just as anyone who doesn't support Khalistan is not a Sikh?

Can there be no other perspective?

Have we become that right wing?

So what would be the final solution for Namdharis? Gas chambers? Is that what Khalistan is all about? To get rid of all the Sadhus, the Sants and Gurus who do Naam Simeran in a way that is different to the way you do yours?

That would make you dearer to God?

I weep in shame.


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Mar 26, 2007)

SSMDCX said:


> Ik Oankaar Sat Naam Satgur Parsaad
> Dhan Dhan Paar Braham Parmesar
> Dhan Dhan Gur-guru-satgur-gurbani-sat Sangat- Sat Naam
> Guru Pyare Jee
> ...


 
Forgive me Brother 

But these verses are in praise of a Puran Purash, a Satgur who comes to this Earth to wash Mankind of it's sins. 

How can you even contemplate putting us mere mortals on the same plane? You are making a wishwash of Gurbani with your understanding.

No matter how much Naam simeran we do. If we even for one instance think we are of the same calibre as the Satguru all is lost. All we can strive to do is merge our lost Soul with Him, even that cannot happen without His will. 

*Man tu mat maan kar ke hau kich jaandha, Gurmukh ho nimaana Satgur agei.. *


----------

